# Warum mögen BMXer keine MTBer?



## Gabelschrotter (7. März 2007)

Warum mögen BMXer keine MTBer? Die Frage stell ich mir schon lang  und frag jetzn hat mal nach.Aber, ich will hier aber ned 100 Antworten das ihr MTBer ja selber gar ned schlimm findet und das sie eigentlich....Ich möcht mal nen paar Knallharte fakten warum ihr uns doof findet! thx


----------



## RISE (7. März 2007)

Also find "euch" nicht doof. Soll jeder das fahren, was er will. Aufregen bringt ja eh nichts. Ich glaub den meisten gehts darum, dass man einen MTB Rahmen fast ausschließlich mit BMX Teilen ausstattet und dann einfach alles imitiert...Ob eine andere Entwicklung im Streetbereich allerdings überhaupt möglich ist, ist fraglich, weil da leichte, stabile Teile nunmal -sagen wir- vorteilhaft sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aceface (7. März 2007)

fühlen sich bmxer echt aufn schlips getreten wenn man bmx-parts ans mtb kloppt? ist es nicht *******gal ob man 20", 24" oder 26" fährt und was man dann für teile an sein bike baut? im endeffekt ist doch alles das gleiche...vielleicht sollte man nicht so in schubladen denken a la "das sind aber bmx teile, die haben an nem mtb nix zu suchen" oder "solche tricks gehen nur mit nem bmx"....warum sollte man das nicht auch auf nem mtb versuchen? ist doch cool wenn´s sich so weiterentwickelt und jeder damit seinen spaß hat.


----------



## BenjaminB (7. März 2007)

leute, die so denken kann ich nicht verstehen. in unserem verein sind bmxer unt mbtler und keiner hat ein problem mit dem anderen. ich finde zwar auch, dass ein mtb offroad bleiben sollte, aber was man fährt bleibt doch am ende jedem selbst überlassen.
ich denke RISE hat recht, street-mtbs sind halt meist nur größere bmx-kopien, was wohl ein grund sein könnte, allerdings ein ziemlich beschi**ener in meinen augen...


----------



## rex_sl (7. März 2007)

da gibts sonen spruch.

mtb is die erfindung vom teufel.

vorurteile gibts nicht, die macht man.


----------



## RISE (7. März 2007)

Aceface schrieb:


> fühlen sich bmxer echt aufn schlips getreten wenn man bmx-parts ans mtb kloppt? ist es nicht *******gal ob man 20", 24" oder 26" fährt und was man dann für teile an sein bike baut? im endeffekt ist doch alles das gleiche...vielleicht sollte man nicht so in schubladen denken a la "das sind aber bmx teile, die haben an nem mtb nix zu suchen" oder "solche tricks gehen nur mit nem bmx"....warum sollte man das nicht auch auf nem mtb versuchen? ist doch cool wenn´s sich so weiterentwickelt und jeder damit seinen spaß hat.



Ja es ist egal. Ich war auch mal ne zeitlang der Meinung, dass man dann eigntlich gleich BMX fahren kann, aber mittlerweile ists mir egal, da ich ab und an auch noch aufs MTB steige und hauptsächlich mit MTBlern unterwegs bin.
Was ich halt am MTb gut finde, ist, dass die Tricks von der Straße ins Gelände gebracht werden, was mit einem BMX nahezu unmöglich ist.


----------



## Misanthrop (8. März 2007)

bla bla bla
macht den scheiß dicht hier.
is ja nich zum aushalten der kindergarten hier


----------



## gorn (8. März 2007)

Misanthrop schrieb:


> ...Bin für Kontaktfreudige Mädels immer zu haben. Eventuell arbeite ich demnächst als Call Boy unter dem Namen Conan -Der Barbar oder ab und zu als NATAN- Der Starke...




...oder als "Misan - der missmutige"  *hrrrhrrr*

lass sie doch 

um auch mal irgendein vorurteil zu haben: 

ich mag keine bmxer, weil sie in 4 zeilen in schriftgröße 100000 schon mehr als 4 fehler hinbekommen (und dabei wahrscheinlich nen heidenspaß hatten  )

mfg


----------



## Eddigofast (8. März 2007)

Gabelschrotter schrieb:


> Warum mögen BMXer keine MTBer? Die Frage stell ich mir schon lang  und frag jetzn hat mal nach.Aber, ich will hier aber ned 100 Antworten das ihr MTBer ja selber gar ned schlimm findet und das sie eigentlich....Ich möcht mal nen paar Knallharte fakten warum ihr uns doof findet! thx




Ist das wirklich so ? Hab ich überhaupt kein Prob mit.......2 Räder und ein Rahmen..haben doch alle oder ?


----------



## alöx (8. März 2007)

Ich find Rennradfahrer zum kotzen.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (8. März 2007)

Oh mann, da gibt es unzählige Gründe:
 - Federgabel zum Beispiel. Die Federgabel bügelt einige Schnitzer aus und macht auch verkackte Landung erträglich. Ich hasse Federgabeln. Vor allem, wenn man sie dazu benutzt um das VR hoch zu bekommen ... bäh!
 - Diese übergroßen Räder ... pfui Teufel! Da sieht alles so behäbig und schwerfällig aus. Bei einem mtB-360 könnte ich einschlafen; hypnotisierend.
 - Die Aufkleber- und Werbewut der mtBer (sieht man ja schon am Avatar des Threaderstellers: Verdammt Junge, hast du einen Sponoringvertrag, oder warum machst du Werbung für Quiksilver? Jaja, die bmXer tun es auch ... Animal und ******* bla. Aber nicht so. Was habe ich schon mtB-Kinder mit vollgepflasterten Helmen gesehen; ohne Sinn und Verstand; alles, was die MTB-Rider zu bieten hat. Scheußlich!)
 - Und was mir persönlich extrem auffällt: es gibt wahnsinnig viele mtBer, die mit ihren sündhaftteuren Rädern einfach in der Gegend rum stehen oder durch die Stadt rollen - von A nach B - und dabei jede Bordsteinkante meiden, weil sie keine BunnyHops können. Man hat Federgabel, Scheibenbremse, Gangschaltung, Alu-Rahmen - kurzum jede Menge HiTech - und kann nichts! Nichts!!!! Dafür aber hunderte Aufkleber auf dem Helm, Rahmen, Gabel, Kurbeln, ... 
bmX ist die Königsklasse: klein, hart, messerscharf; wer nichts kann, hat keinen Spaß. 

Zum besseren Verständnis noch die Erklärung: die Angaben klingen pauschal, sollten aber bitte nicht so verstanden werden. Mir geht es bei den Aussagen um die Auffälligkeiten, die Anlass zur Kritik geben. Natürlich zählt am Ende nur der Mensch, welcher nicht auf seine Vorlieben beim Radfahren reduziert werden darf. 
Ich darf die Kritik in dieser Form üben, weil ich selbst ein mtBer bin und meine Schwächen und vor allem meine Szene sehr gut kenne. 

Bitte.
Danke.
Gern geschehen!
Oi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freistiler (8. März 2007)

Kleines Geschenk für den größten Klischee-Beitrag den ich hier 2007 bisher lesen konnte.


----------



## alöx (8. März 2007)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:


> Oh mann, da gibt es unzählige Gründe:
> - Federgabel zum Beispiel. Die Federgabel bügelt einige Schnitzer aus und macht auch verkackte Landung erträglich. Ich hasse Federgabeln. Vor allem, wenn man sie dazu benutzt um das VR hoch zu bekommen ... bäh!
> - Diese übergroßen Räder ... pfui Teufel! Da sieht alles so behäbig und schwerfällig aus. Bei einem mtB-360 könnte ich einschlafen; hypnotisierend.
> - Die Aufkleber- und Werbewut der mtBer (sieht man ja schon am Avatar des Threaderstellers: Verdammt Junge, hast du einen Sponoringvertrag, oder warum machst du Werbung für Quiksilver? Jaja, die bmXer tun es auch ... Animal und ******* bla. Aber nicht so. Was habe ich schon mtB-Kinder mit vollgepflasterten Helmen gesehen; ohne Sinn und Verstand; alles, was die MTB-Rider zu bieten hat. Scheußlich!)
> ...


 
Du willst doch nicht alle über den gleichen Kamm scheren, oder?

Generell stimm ich dir aber zu sage dir jedoch im gleichen Atemzug das dies keine Gründe sind jemand zu hassen. 

Ist das denn irgendwie schlecht für deine Gesundheit wenn die von dir beschriebenen mtbler sich so verhalten? Oder ist das sonstwie irgendwie von schlechter Natur für dich? Ich denke nicht. 


Salut und Grüße der alöx der selber BMXer war und nur mit BMXern radfahren geht.


----------



## billi (8. März 2007)

ich mag christen  nicht, weil die stehen nur rum , und dann erstmal diese grossen kirchen , pfui 
und sone beichte , die bügelt alle fehler weg und macht das sünden erträglich
und dann tragen die auch noch sone goldenen kreuze , als würden sie von jesus gesponsort

nene , da lieber buddhismus , das is messerscharf und präzise


(anderes thema , selber inhalt , selber bullshit)


----------



## alöx (8. März 2007)

Sehr geil billi besser hätte man es nicht sagen können.


----------



## tvaellen (8. März 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht alle über den gleichen Kamm scheren, oder?



Das ist dir dagegen völlig fremd, nicht wahr ? 



alöx schrieb:


> Ich find Rennradfahrer zum kotzen.


----------



## alöx (8. März 2007)

Kennst du Ironie? 

Bin außerdem selber im RR-Forum angemeldet und habe auch vor mir einen Renner zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (8. März 2007)

Haha, was soll diese Scheinheiligkeit!? Wer mich missversteht, lese den Eingangsbeitrag - ach komm, ich zitiere: "Warum mögen BMXer keine MTBer?" - da ist der Einheitskamm doch bereits angesetzt; das Klischee eingeleitet. 

Und von Hass im eigentlichen Sinne ist doch gar nicht die Rede. Was sich bemerkbar macht ist die gewisse, freilich recht infantile und doch hinreißende Antipathie. Anderenfalls wäre dieses Thema doch kaum angesprochen worden.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (8. März 2007)

billi schrieb:


> ich mag christen  nicht, weil die stehen nur rum , und dann erstmal diese grossen kirchen , pfui
> und sone beichte , die bügelt alle fehler weg und macht das sünden erträglich
> und dann tragen die auch noch sone goldenen kreuze , als würden sie von jesus gesponsort
> 
> ...



Ich weise ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass ich diesen Beitrag bewusst übersehe.


----------



## billi (8. März 2007)

echt ? wieso ?


----------



## Tymoteus (8. März 2007)

...ich habe mir grad mal ein lecker Radler aus dem Firmenautomaten geholt. Leider gibts kein Popcorn...ist ganz großes Kino hier


----------



## SahnebrotRider (8. März 2007)

billi schrieb:


> echt ? wieso ?



Weil er im höchsten Grade blasphemisch ist.


----------



## billi (8. März 2007)

ich muss doch meinen beitrag nicht extra noch erläutern oder ?
lesse dir einfach noch mal alles durch und dann überlege mal wie ich es gemeint haben könnte


----------



## K3KZ (8. März 2007)

> Warum mögen BMXer keine MTBer? Die Frage stell ich mir schon lang und frag jetzn hat mal nach.Aber, ich will hier aber ned 100 Antworten das ihr MTBer ja selber gar ned schlimm findet und das sie eigentlich....Ich möcht mal nen paar Knallharte fakten warum ihr uns doof findet! thx



Also erstma chilln! Es ist so,dass du mit deiner Formulierung schon der Meinung bist,dass ALLE BMXer MTBler hassen........d.h. es KÖNNTE sein, dass du dir alles nur einbildest!? Hast du vielleicht einen konkreten Fall, wo dich ein BMXer "gedisst" hat??????Oder hast du in der Bravo Sport gelesen,dass ALLE BMXer MTBler HASSEN???????????Also,denk noma darüber nach!!!!
Außerdem fahren (schätzungsweise(wie ich)) die meißten von uns auch öfters mit MTBlern/viele MTBler mit BMXern!Und so grundlose HATER sin i-wie Spackos!!!! 




> Und was mir persönlich extrem auffällt: es gibt wahnsinnig viele mtBer, die mit ihren sündhaftteuren Rädern einfach in der Gegend rum stehen oder durch die Stadt rollen - von A nach B - und dabei jede Bordsteinkante meiden, weil sie keine BunnyHops können. Man hat Federgabel, Scheibenbremse, Gangschaltung, Alu-Rahmen - kurzum jede Menge HiTech - und kann nichts! Nichts!!!! Dafür aber hunderte Aufkleber auf dem Helm, Rahmen, Gabel, Kurbeln, ...



ABER: Das gibts au bei den BMXern !!!!Ich kenn viele BMXer (vom sehen ),die ihr rad nur so zum Posen dabei haben!!!!!!!!

So,und nun habt euch alle wieder lieb  

greez Michi


----------



## SahnebrotRider (8. März 2007)

@ billi: Ach warum denn plötzlich so steif, mein Froind? War die ganze Lässigkeit am Ende doch nur gespielt? 
Lies dir doch meinen Beitrag bitte durch - wie kann ich denn etwas bewusst übersehen? Nein, ich habe deinen Beitrag gründlich gelesen und im Übrigen auch sehr genossen. 
Alles nur halb so ernst.


----------



## marc (8. März 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Kennst du Ironie?
> 
> Bin außerdem selber im RR-Forum angemeldet und habe auch vor mir einen Renner zu kaufen.



noch besser ist: ich fahr schon seit 2 Jahren Rennrad. Schlagt mich  

(Aber jetzt komm ich auch ohne roten Kopf den Berg mit meinen Freerider hoch   )


----------



## alöx (8. März 2007)

Ich find Freerider zum Kotzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freistiler (8. März 2007)

Radfahren ist sowieso Schiet!


----------



## marc (8. März 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Ich find Freerider zum Kotzen.



auch wenn man nur zur Eisdiele fährt  ?


----------



## alöx (8. März 2007)

Dann nicht. Aber da bitte in voller TLD Ausstattung und schön Haargel.


----------



## marc (8. März 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> ....und schön Haargel.



wozu soll denn das Camelbak sonst gut sein? Cola krieg ich ja an der Eisdiele...

schwierig ist da eher das Gesicht so zu verziehen als wenn man mächtig hm hinter sich gebracht hätte    ...aber ich werd von Tag zu Tag besser


----------



## alöx (8. März 2007)

Ach hinter der coolen Oakley MP3 Sonnenbrille fällt das garnicht so sehr auf. Also nicht zu sehr anstrengen!


----------



## marc (8. März 2007)

zum Glück liest da niemand mit   sonst denken die noch wir hätten ein´an der Waffel


----------



## Knacki1 (8. März 2007)

Ich mag Mtb'*l*er... wieso auch nicht... fahr ja selber .


----------



## derdani (8. März 2007)

ich mag mich selber auch nicht.


----------



## Lizard.King (8. März 2007)

ich mag euch alle nicht
aber sahnebrot rider hat schon ungefähr recht. es gibt viele mtb poser und so, zudem machen die meisten einfach bmx tricks aufm mtb was nicht wirklich viel sinn macht
das ist mir übrigens total egal

jedem das seine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (8. März 2007)

verpisst euch in wald, scheiss´ mountainbiker


----------



## Udo_Unterbuchse (8. März 2007)

Lizard.King schrieb:


> es gibt viele mtb poser und so, zudem machen die meisten einfach bmx tricks aufm mtb was nicht wirklich viel sinn macht



mhm gibs eig mtb und bmx tricks
es kommen doch die meisten tricks wenn nicht sogar alle vom bmx weils das ja schon viel länger gibt als mtb dirt usw
aber eig totaler schwachsinn so abgestempelt zu werden es gibt genau so scheiss poser auffem bmx wie auffem mtb
 CLOSED


----------



## Lizard.King (8. März 2007)

ja das meine ich ja 
closed findich gut


----------



## derdani (8. März 2007)

naja ich meine wieso sollte man nicht tricks die aufm bmx erfunden wurden auf dem mtb machen? wenn man auf dem mtb besser klar kommt. dann scheiß drauf.


----------



## alöx (8. März 2007)

Ach jetzt gehts drum wer die Tricks erfunden hat... dann lasst endlich die MotoX Tricks ihr blöden BMXer. Die habt ihr nicht erfunden.

Man ist das lächerlich!

grüße der alöx der dem Dani das Kinderrad vercheckt hat weil er BMX scheisse findet


----------



## Lizard.King (8. März 2007)

derdani schrieb:


> dann scheiß drauf.


passt zum ganzen thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vollblutbiker (9. März 2007)

hass du misch huansohn genannt?


----------



## Elwood_huang (9. März 2007)

Warum mögen BMXer keine MTBer? 

keine Ahnung gibts noch bmxer?


----------



## der Digge (9. März 2007)

Zum einen weil es einfach ne menge Mountainbiker gibt die ******* Radfahren, ******* nich im sinne von schlecht, sondern z.B. einfach quer durch die Halle ballern ohne zu gucken und keine Rücksicht auf andere nehmen (die meisten BMX'er sind da umsichtiger) oder auf Dirt Tricks machen bevor sie überhaupt sauber über die Hügel kommen und alles so abrocken das man mitm BMX da nich mehr fahren kann ohne neu zu shapen. 

- Die Leute kann man aber durch 5min vernünftiges Radfahren auf seine Seite bringen.

Zum anderen gibt es natürlich auch noch "BMX-Nazis" und deren Mitläufer, die zwar nich wirklich wissen warum sie was gegen MTB haben aber das halt so von Haus aus gelernt haben.

- Da machste nix dran ..


----------



## Marina (9. März 2007)

ich hab ja au nix gegen bmxer, kenne au n paar die echt nett sind, aber so auffer straße, wenn mitm bike irgendwo hin willst,kriegst meist nur nen komischen blick von der seite, wenn n fully dabei hast...
wer klärt mir dieses phänomen?


----------



## Flatpro (9. März 2007)

na ganz einfach , der dumme blickt heisst so viel wie: wofür brauch ich n son scheiß teil auf der straße... geh wieder innen wald wo de herkommst.


----------



## Marina (9. März 2007)

muss ja aber eigentlich nich sein, oder?
naja, das werd ich wohl nie verstehn, warums poser und arrogante arsc*löcher geben muss...


----------



## Eddigofast (9. März 2007)

@SahnebrotRider  
In Deinem Fall muß ich meine gepostete Meinung Revidieren, Du scheinst leider allzuoft ohne Helm und Federgabel, mit dem Kopf aufgeschlagen zu sein, aber mach ruhig weiterso...dann erledigt sich das in der Klapse von ganz allein....


----------



## MrFreak (9. März 2007)

ist doch schei$ egal wer was macht, von wem geklaut hat oder nihct oder vllt doch und ob wer einen disst oder doch wieder net, was anders rum wieder keiner belegen kann!----DIE HAUPTSACHE IST,DASS MAN SPASS DABEI HAT ! 
 aber muss @der Digge schon recht geben, viele von uns mtb´ler fahren echt planlos in der halle herum und stören beim fahren, aber das sind eher die jüngere fraktion


----------



## Hertener (9. März 2007)

Gabelschrotter schrieb:


> Warum mögen BMXer keine MTBer?... Ich möcht mal nen paar Knallharte fakten warum ihr uns doof findet!


Weißt Du denn nicht, dass man das nicht so verallgemeinern kann?! Wie alt bist Du eigentlich? Solltest Du Dich nicht lieber mit Deinen Hausaufgaben beschäftigen anstatt mit solch sinnlosen Fragen? Wenn Dir persönlich etwas widerfahren ist, das Dich zu obiger Aussage bewogen hat, dann solltest Du vielleicht auch mal die Hintergründe schildern, damit sich ein Außenstehender in Deine Lage versetzen und Dir gegebenenfalls adäquat darauf antworten kann. Du solltest aber auf alle Fälle berücksichtigen, dass dies hier nicht die psychologische Beratungsstelle für angeknackste Egos ist. In wie weit Du hier Hilfe finden bzw. erwarten kannst, lasse ich mal dahin gestellt sein. Vielleicht sprichst Du demnächst erstmal mit Mami und Papi darüber, bevor Du Dich an die I-Net-Gemeinde wendest.


----------



## RaDDy (9. März 2007)

naja ich dacht mal wenn sich hier alle verewigen mache ich das auchmal...
also ersten fakten, war lange bmxer dann mtber und jetz wieder bmx, an den meisten mtber is einfach schlimm das sie wirklich nur posen... beispiel Bikepark Winterberg welcher wohl allen ein Begriff ist, da stehen sie nun Fullys für 4000 euro und gucken sich nen Sprung an den man mit diesem Rad wohl nichmal merkt...
Zu Street MTBern is nur zu sagen wenn ich mir nen Dirt bzw Streetbike kaufe und mein Geld dann verschwende ums mit bmx teilen aufzubauen, wieso kaufe ich mir dann kein BMX? *Ansonsten rockt ein MTB im Slopestyle Bereich schon ziemlich...*

aber ein Vorteil für BMX'er, sie sind unzerstörbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabelschrotter (9. März 2007)

K3KZ schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht einen konkreten Fall, wo dich ein BMXer "gedisst" hat??????


jo, des öfteren und ich auch immer ganz normal durch die straßen gerollt und war auch gar ned dauf aus auf irgendnen bordstein hoch und runter zu hüpfen weil ich grundsätzlich auch der meinug bin das Biker in den Wald gehören,aber trotzdem werd ich fast immer blöd angschaut und dumm angelabert



Hertener schrieb:


> Weißt Du denn nicht, dass man das nicht so verallgemeinern kann?! Wie alt bist Du eigentlich? Solltest Du Dich nicht lieber mit Deinen Hausaufgaben beschäftigen anstatt mit solch sinnlosen Fragen? Wenn Dir persönlich etwas widerfahren ist, das Dich zu obiger Aussage bewogen hat, dann solltest Du vielleicht auch mal die Hintergründe schildern, damit sich ein Außenstehender in Deine Lage versetzen und Dir gegebenenfalls adäquat darauf antworten kann. Du solltest aber auf alle Fälle berücksichtigen, dass dies hier nicht die psychologische Beratungsstelle für angeknackste Egos ist. In wie weit Du hier Hilfe finden bzw. erwarten kannst, lasse ich mal dahin gestellt sein. Vielleicht sprichst Du demnächst erstmal mit Mami und Papi darüber, bevor Du Dich an die I-Net-Gemeinde wendest.


ach komm red kein sch_eiß wennst dich so stört das hier in dem thema sooooooooo dumme fragen gestellt werden dann musst ja ned antworten  ach ja, du wars auch mal 14 und wenn es damals für solche fragen nur Mami und Papi gab   kann ich dir auch ned helfn

Und jetzt mal grundsätzlich, ich hab kein bock das des thema hier die welten jetz nochweiter auseinander bringt!Ich wollte bloß ein paar Antworten und eure streiterein danach könnt ihr über icq oder so austragen aber bitte ned hier!

sers dakili
PS:wer rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie ja sammeln, bei zen gibts einen umsost


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (9. März 2007)

MOmentan ist die Basis gar nicht so schlecht es ein bisschen zu diskutieren auch wenn es ausgelutscht ist. Vor allem vor dem Hintergrund, dass fast alle BMXer hier vorher Street gefahren sind.

ich denke ich werde mich da auch noch zu äußern aber heute bin ich zu kaputt. 

Achso: Leute, gibt euch beim Lesen ein bisschen Mühe! 
Wenn jemand erst einen guten Beitrag raushaut und dann mit "Blasphemie" kommt, dann ist das IRONISCH. Und wenn der Gegenüber dann vorher noch mit so einer cleveren Analogie kommt, dann ist er garantiert auch fähig das zu raffen. Ich weiß, man neigt schnell dazu dem anderen Idiotie zu unterstellen, weil es halt verflucht viele Idioten im Internet gibt, aber mit ein bisschen Optimismus kann man echt nicht viel kaputt machen.


----------



## alöx (9. März 2007)

RaDDy schrieb:


> Zu Street MTBern is nur zu sagen wenn ich mir nen Dirt bzw Streetbike kaufe und mein Geld dann verschwende ums mit bmx teilen aufzubauen, wieso kaufe ich mir dann kein BMX? *Ansonsten rockt ein MTB im Slopestyle Bereich schon ziemlich...*
> 
> aber ein Vorteil für BMX'er, sie sind unzerstörbar



Aber du bist schonmal Rad gefahren, ja? Ein StreetMTB ist also das gleiche wie ein BMX. 

Und BMX unzerstörbar... jop klar bei dem Leichtbautrend sind die Teile natürlich genauso unzerstörbar wie mein Rad.

Hey du hast mir den Abend gerettet.


----------



## Hertener (9. März 2007)

@Gabelschrotter: Zwei Tage hast Du geschwiegen, und nun haust Du knapp 2 1/2 h nach meinem Post eine Antwort raus? Irgendwie hinterlässt das bei mir einen komischen Beigeschmack. Und ja, ich war auch mal 14. Da war MTB aber noch Quark im Schaufenster. Wenn ich mir das hier so anschaue...aber lassen wir das.


> ...werd ich fast immer blöd angschaut...


Hat Dich auch schonmal wer schlau angeschaut? Ich meine, schlauer, als Du selber bist?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (9. März 2007)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> @SahnebrotRider
> In Deinem Fall muß ich meine gepostete Meinung Revidieren, Du scheinst leider allzuoft ohne Helm und Federgabel, mit dem Kopf aufgeschlagen zu sein, aber mach ruhig weiterso...dann erledigt sich das in der Klapse von ganz allein....



Oha, isch glaub' misch tritt a Fährt!


----------



## BruteX23 (9. März 2007)

ich finde das alles bescheuert, wie wärs mal mit biken gehen? das wetter soll voll geil werden dieses WE.
Im Übrigen soll man die Leute machen lassen was sie wollen, nur muss man sich fragen, was es bringt ein "Dirtbike" aufzubauen nur um sich mit 180s und Bunnyhps abzumühen.


----------



## Stirni (9. März 2007)

ich find das thema bmx/mtb trixx lustig iwie  sollen wir eigene tricks erfinden?wo wir unsere großen räder und unsere federgabel gebrauchen können?dann mach ich demnäxt mal nen one hand so just4fun und dann sagt mir von mir aus der oberförster "ey so geht das aber nich,das dürfen nur bmx'er weil die haben das copyright!" leud egeht mal biken gudes wetter dieses WE un so...


----------



## sickmaster (9. März 2007)

Das ist wie warum mögen FMXER keien MXER! Warum mögen Opelfahrer keien VW Fahrer oder Handballer vs. Fußballer


----------



## CedricC (10. März 2007)

sickmaster schrieb:


> Das ist wie warum mögen FMXER keien MXER! Warum mögen Opelfahrer keien VW Fahrer oder Handballer vs. Fußballer


sehr richtig!


also was noch nicht genannt wurde:
es soll auch leute geben die von sehr großer gestalt sind 
und deshalb ein bmx schlicht und einfach zu klein ist 
also wenn ein 190 mann aufm bmx steht sieht das irgendwie...

naja aber sonst:


derdani schrieb:


> scheiß drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scott yz0 (10. März 2007)

Ich find mit nem Dirt/street rad in 24 oder 26 zoll hat man einfach mehr kontrolle als aufm bmx. des mit den bmx-teilen is ja ganz logisch aber auch nur deswegen weil zb. ne stahlkurbel ja n bmx-teil is... wenn ein reiner mtb hersteller ne stahlkurbel macht isses aber auch n bmx-teil...... es soll einfach jeder fahren was ihm gefällt.. und wegen dem posen... wie oft seh ich kiddies auf recht guten bmx (zb. wethepeople etc.) mit sattel ewig weit draußen durch die gegend cruisen... ich bin kein bmx gegner... auch kein mtbv gegner... ich fahr beides... (ach ja... n Rennrad fahr ich auch *wegduck*)


----------



## Benh00re (10. März 2007)

wer im ibc nicht kollabiert, der hat nix gegen mtbler
wer hier täglich beim lesen kollabiert, hat was gegen sie ...


----------



## der Digge (10. März 2007)

Benh00re schrieb:


> wer im ibc nicht kollabiert, der hat nix gegen mtbler
> wer hier täglich beim lesen kollabiert, hat was gegen sie ...



da sollte man sich aber mal überlegen warum man sich in einem "Mountainbike Forum" angemeldet hat ..


----------



## KingsCrown (10. März 2007)

BruteX23 schrieb:


> ich finde das alles bescheuert, wie wärs mal mit biken gehen? das wetter soll voll geil werden dieses WE.
> Im Übrigen soll man die Leute machen lassen was sie wollen, nur muss man sich fragen, was es bringt ein "Dirtbike" aufzubauen nur um sich mit 180s und Bunnyhps abzumühen.




Also ich für meinen Teil muss mich mit meinem "Dirtbike" nicht mit 180s oder Bunnyhops abmühen.


Und die ganze Diskussion kann man sowieso mal wieder von 2 Seiten sehen. Es gibt MTBler die nur im Weg rumstehen und posen und genausolche BMXer. Wobei die Anzahl der guten MTBler wohl deutlich kleiner ist, weil die Szene auch viel kleiner ist als bei den BMXer.

Ich für meinen Teil fahre fast ausschliesslich mit 20" Fahrern.


----------



## trick_forever (10. März 2007)

also ich fahr auch oft genug mit 20" Fahrern


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (10. März 2007)

BMX ist schon cool. Nur haut's einen am Berg und im Bikepark bei hohen Drops und langen Gaps immer so z'samm. Auch fahren sich 80km/h auf einem starren Kinderradl auf der DH-Strecke nicht wirklich angenehm. Zumal man sich dort mit 20 Zoll oft und saftig mault. Aber solange man nicht mit einem schwulen MTB runterposen muß, nimmt man das in Kauf.

Das MTB ist allerdings ideal für Bowls und Pools. Dort läßt sich dessen Wendigkeit am besten ausspielen. Je mehr Federweg desto besser. Außerdem wird's langsam Zeit für MTBs in der Vert - geht alles viel geschmeidiger als mit 'nem kack BMX, vor allem die Doppelbrücken-Tailwhips.

So, ich fahre jetzt erstmal mit meinem Smart Four Two den Acker pflügen. Denn den Traktor hat meine Freundin gerade zum Shopping in der Mangel.


/PF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaDDy (10. März 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Aber du bist schonmal Rad gefahren, ja? Ein StreetMTB ist also das gleiche wie ein BMX.
> 
> Und BMX unzerstörbar... jop klar bei dem Leichtbautrend sind die Teile natürlich genauso unzerstörbar wie mein Rad.
> 
> Hey du hast mir den Abend gerettet.



Du hast das nicht verstanden was ich sagen wollte... also ich kaufe mir ein MTB für 1000 euro packe dann bmx teile für 500 dran und dann fahre ich mit dem Mountain(<Berg) Bike durch die Stadt, frage ist wieso kaufe ich mir nicht einfach ein BMX für 500 womit ich in der Stadt besser aufgehoben bin?! Ganz davon abgesehen das es in meinen Augen ziemlich ******* aussieht mit dem MTB zu streeten... Und das mit dem BMX'er sind unzerstörbar hat nur was mit den leuten zu tun die drauf sitzen nichts mit dem bike bzw deinem leichtbautrend...

Und zum Schluss eine Aufgabe für zu hause, guck dir nen Street video von corey martinez an und dan eins von aaron Chase und dann geb dir ne ehrliche Antwort was besser aussieht...


----------



## RaDDy (10. März 2007)

Panzerfaust schrieb:


> BMX ist schon cool. Nur haut's einen am Berg und im Bikepark bei hohen Drops und langen Gaps immer so z'samm. Auch fahren sich 80km/h auf einem starren Kinderradl auf der DH-Strecke nicht wirklich angenehm. Zumal man sich dort mit 20 Zoll oft und saftig mault. Aber solange man nicht mit einem schwulen MTB runterposen muß, nimmt man das in Kauf.
> 
> Das MTB ist allerdings ideal für Bowls und Pools. Dort läßt sich dessen Wendigkeit am besten ausspielen. Je mehr Federweg desto besser. Außerdem wird's langsam Zeit für MTBs in der Vert - geht alles viel geschmeidiger als mit 'nem kack BMX, vor allem die Doppelbrücken-Tailwhips.
> 
> ...



für den beitrag gibts von mir nochmal


----------



## alöx (10. März 2007)

RaDDy schrieb:


> Du hast das nicht verstanden was ich sagen wollte... also ich kaufe mir ein MTB für 1000 euro packe dann bmx teile für 500 dran und dann fahre ich mit dem Mountain(<Berg) Bike durch die Stadt, frage ist wieso kaufe ich mir nicht einfach ein BMX für 500 womit ich in der Stadt besser aufgehoben bin?! Ganz davon abgesehen das es in meinen Augen ziemlich ******* aussieht mit dem MTB zu streeten... Und das mit dem BMX'er sind unzerstörbar hat nur was mit den leuten zu tun die drauf sitzen nichts mit dem bike bzw deinem leichtbautrend...
> 
> Und zum Schluss eine Aufgabe für zu hause, guck dir nen Street video von corey martinez an und dan eins von aaron Chase und dann geb dir ne ehrliche Antwort was besser aussieht...



Türlich hab ich verstanden was du sagen wolltest. Steht ja schonwieder das gleiche da. Wer sagt eigentlich das so ein Rad wie meins als Mountainbike definiert wird? Bei mir ist das ein Fahrrad für den Streetgebrauch. Ebenso wie ein DH-Fully ein Downhillfully und kein MTB ist.

Du meintest  du bist schon beides gefahren und genau das glaub ich dir nicht. Vielleicht damit rumgerollt oder was auch immer aber nie ernsthaft gefahren denn du hättest einen riesen Unterschied merken müssen zwischen BMX und Streetrad. Und genau deswegen fährt man auch ein Streetrad mit 24" oder 26" und nicht BMX.

Leute wie du sind es die diesen Hass unbegründet in die Welt tragen mit ihrem fundiertem Wissen.

Du ich hab kein einziges tolles Vorbild und mir gehen Videos ganz doll hinten lang vorbei. 

Wenn du meinst Street auf dem MTB sieht scheisse aus dann liegt es eben an einem Aaron Chase Video. Einfach mal den Horizont erweitern und selber Radfahren da erlebt man das viel intensiver als den Blödsinn von den tollen Amerikanischen Stars die nichtmal ordentlich umdrehen können aus einem Fakie.



> Und das mit dem BMX'er sind unzerstörbar hat nur was mit den leuten zu tun die drauf sitzen nichts mit dem bike bzw deinem leichtbautrend...



Und das funktioniert bei einem MTB natürlich nicht weil es ein MTB ist. Jo!

Hast mir schonwieder meinen Tag verbessert mit deinen Witzen.


----------



## Elwood_huang (10. März 2007)

"BMX-Nazis"
ist eindeutig das beste was dieser thread hervorgebracht hat.


----------



## swirrl (10. März 2007)

CedricC schrieb:


> sehr richtig!
> 
> 
> also was noch nicht genannt wurde:
> ...



man da kann man sich nur an den kopf fassen, es gibt einige pro-rider die so groß sind, es gibt nicht umsonst mittlerweile schon 22" Rahmen


----------



## swirrl (10. März 2007)

der Digge schrieb:


> da sollte man sich aber mal überlegen warum man sich in einem "Mountainbike Forum" angemeldet hat ..



um mir die Bmx-Bilder anzuschauen und bewerten zu können, warum denn auch sonst


----------



## RaDDy (10. März 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Türlich hab ich verstanden was du sagen wolltest. Steht ja schonwieder das gleiche da. Wer sagt eigentlich das so ein Rad wie meins als Mountainbike definiert wird? Bei mir ist das ein Fahrrad für den Streetgebrauch. Ebenso wie ein DH-Fully ein Downhillfully und kein MTB ist.
> 
> Du meintest  du bist schon beides gefahren und genau das glaub ich dir nicht. Vielleicht damit rumgerollt oder was auch immer aber nie ernsthaft gefahren denn du hättest einen riesen Unterschied merken müssen zwischen BMX und Streetrad. Und genau deswegen fährt man auch ein Streetrad mit 24" oder 26" und nicht BMX.
> 
> ...




ne du verstehst es nicht... gerade weil ich genau diesen 24" streetbike scheiß gefahren bin (wie ich finde) weiß ich das ein bmx für die Straße die bessere wahl ist... probiers einfach mal aus! und wer sagt das ich nen hass auf mtb'er hab?! naja ich hoffe das verstehst du jetzt! also viel glück dabei


----------



## alöx (10. März 2007)

Ich bin 3 Jahre BMX gefahren...


----------



## RaDDy (10. März 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Ich bin 3 Jahre BMX gefahren...



ok wenn du dann immernoch der meinung bist das du mit dem MTB (bzw Streetbike) besser zurecht kommst dann mach du mal... wie gesagt ich kanns nicht nachvollziehen, was findest du denn am mtb besser?


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (10. März 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> ...Ebenso wie ein DH-Fully ein Downhillfully und kein MTB ist...


Einspruch, Euer Unwohlgeboren! MTB heißt übersetzt "*M*oun*T*ain*B*ike", also "Bergfahrrad". Downhill bedeutet gemeinhin "den Hügel hinunter". Nun könnte man darüber streiten, ob ein Hügel auch ein Berg ist oder umgekehrt. Aber darüber, ob Mountainbiking in den frühen Siebzigern mit Downhill begann oder von sächsischen Streetern erfunden wurde, kannst Du Dich mit Gary Fischer und Joe Breeze zanken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (10. März 2007)

Ahah Herr /pf so war dies nun auch nicht gemeint.


----------



## Hügelfee (10. März 2007)

scott yz0 schrieb:


> Ich find mit nem Dirt/street rad in 24 oder 26 zoll hat man einfach mehr kontrolle als aufm bmx.


 
Man könnte auch sagen zum BMX fahren brauchts mehr kontrolle als auf so großen mtb dingern!


----------



## Hertener (10. März 2007)

Und dann war da noch...

...der Kurier der im 2. Weltkrieg die Liebesbriefe der Gebirgsjäger ins Tal zu den Angebeteten brachte. Per Mou... äh... Fahrrad, versteht sich.


----------



## scott yz0 (11. März 2007)

Hügelfee schrieb:


> Man könnte auch sagen zum BMX fahren brauchts mehr kontrolle als auf so großen mtb dingern!




so kann mans auch sehen... ich fahr beides (bzw bin beides gefahrn) und muss sagern des große war mir irgendwie lieber... und wie es aussieht is mir ehrlich gesagt ***eißegal..... _Ganz nebenbei... beim mtb is des Fahren keineswegs leichter.... Ich hab nix gegen bmx oder mtb oder Rennrad oder CC (naja... cc......ehm naja  ) nur gegen leute die so verdammt intolerant sind... Außerdem wegen dem style... Schau mal nwd6 den cam mc caul
 part an... n gap von nem liegenden Baumstamm und dabei noch eben nen  Tailwhip... und zwar sauber und seeeehr stylisch..


----------



## Stirni (11. März 2007)

style ist subjektiv


----------



## Elwood_huang (11. März 2007)

könnt ihr euch drauf einigen das alle fahrrad fahrn?


----------



## derdani (11. März 2007)

ich würd sagen wir hören alle auf mit fahrradfahren. obwohl wie oben gesagt die tricks mit nem mtb keineswegs leichter sind als mitm bmx. ich erinerre da nur mal an drehungen a la 360 etc...


----------



## evil_rider (12. März 2007)

ich habe nix gegen MTBler... ich finde jeder BMXer sollte einen haben! *harhar*

schnellfassung: MTB's sind groß, behäbig und 90% der MTBler stehn in der halle immer dumm auf den rampen rum und nehmen platz für 2 BMXer weg... auf alle fälle sollte man die dinger in den hallen verbieten, sonst mir wurscht, wo sie fahren und was sie machen...

lieber wäre mir aber, das sie das mit MTB's machen, wofür sie gebaut wurden... in den bergen rumfahren!


----------



## evil_rider (12. März 2007)

scott yz0 schrieb:


> so kann mans auch sehen... ich fahr beides (bzw bin beides gefahrn) und muss sagern des große war mir irgendwie lieber... und wie es aussieht is mir ehrlich gesagt ***eißegal..... _Ganz nebenbei... beim mtb is des Fahren keineswegs leichter.... Ich hab nix gegen bmx oder mtb oder Rennrad oder CC (naja... cc......ehm naja  ) nur gegen leute die so verdammt intolerant sind... Außerdem wegen dem style... Schau mal nwd6 den cam mc caul
> part an... n gap von nem liegenden Baumstamm und dabei noch eben nen  Tailwhip... und zwar sauber und seeeehr stylisch..



soll ich kotzen? kein trick der welt, sieht mit nem großen rad besser aus als mit dem kleinen... KEINER!

mit dem BMX hat man den flow praktisch gepachtet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (12. März 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Ach jetzt gehts drum wer die Tricks erfunden hat... dann lasst endlich die MotoX Tricks ihr blöden BMXer. Die habt ihr nicht erfunden.
> 
> Man ist das lächerlich!
> 
> grüße der alöx der dem Dani das Kinderrad vercheckt hat weil er BMX scheisse findet



welche die da wären? dir ist schon aufgefallen, das die MXer bei uns abgucken?! war schon immer so, ist so, wird auch so bleiben...

2-rad königsdiziplin, war, ist, und wirds immer sein, BMX!


----------



## evil_rider (12. März 2007)

Flatpro schrieb:


> na ganz einfach , der dumme blickt heisst so viel wie: wofür brauch ich n son scheiß teil auf der straße... geh wieder innen wald wo de herkommst.



so siehts aus, was federt gehört nicht in die stadt, sondern in wald!


----------



## evil_rider (12. März 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Aber du bist schonmal Rad gefahren, ja? Ein StreetMTB ist also das gleiche wie ein BMX.
> 
> Und BMX unzerstörbar... jop klar bei dem Leichtbautrend sind die Teile natürlich genauso unzerstörbar wie mein Rad.
> 
> Hey du hast mir den Abend gerettet.



ich glaube, mein rad ist stabilitätstechnisch jedem MTB überlegen... und das trotzt hardcore-diät... wenn man das passende kleingeld hat, ist auch nen leichtes rad SEHR stabil!

ist halt nicht sonen taiwan klumb der nach 2 monaten zerbröselt!

made in D, UK, US etc. und das lasse ich mich auch gerne was kosten...


----------



## evil_rider (12. März 2007)

CedricC schrieb:


> sehr richtig!
> 
> 
> also was noch nicht genannt wurde:
> ...



für solche fälle gibt es 22" rahmen und lenker mit 9"+ rise...


----------



## Lizard.King (12. März 2007)

evil hat die sache geklärt finde ich
wenns nach mir geht könnt es das gewesen sein


----------



## Aceface (12. März 2007)

evil_rider schrieb:


> ich glaube, mein rad ist stabilitätstechnisch jedem MTB unterlegen...QUOTE]
> 
> unterlegen? na dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (12. März 2007)

evil_rider schrieb:


> ich glaube, mein rad ist stabilitätstechnisch jedem MTB unterlegen... und das trotzt hardcore-diät... wenn man das passende kleingeld hat, ist auch nen leichtes rad SEHR stabil!
> 
> ist halt nicht sonen taiwan klumb der nach 2 monaten zerbröselt!
> 
> made in D, UK, US etc. und das lasse ich mich auch gerne was kosten...



Deine Argumentation mir gegenüber ist total fürn Hannes und über das Gewicht deines Rades brauchen wir uns ja nicht unterhalten. 

Nebenbei "unterlegen" glaub ich dir gern. 

Jetzt geh deine 10000 verdienen ... 

Du bist der derbste Träumer mit dem krassestem Selbstbewusstsein den ich je erlebt hab.


----------



## hubabuba (12. März 2007)

BMXler stinken und haben Pickel.


----------



## dubbel (12. März 2007)

ich liebe euch alle.


----------



## hubabuba (12. März 2007)

Hast schon recht St. Dubbel. Wie ja der andere schon sagte: Seelig sind die geistig Armen.
Aber stinken tun sie trotzdem.


----------



## evil_rider (12. März 2007)

hubabuba schrieb:


> BMXler stinken und haben Pickel.



wir haben wenigstens pickel, ihr habt nichtmal hirn!  

keiner disst mich!


----------



## evil_rider (12. März 2007)

alöx schrieb:


> Deine Argumentation mir gegenüber ist total fürn Hannes und über das Gewicht deines Rades brauchen wir uns ja nicht unterhalten.
> 
> Nebenbei "unterlegen" glaub ich dir gern.
> 
> ...



wenn du das nächste mal nen post editierst, solltest vorher sichergehn, das ich nicht nen screenshot gemacht habe... weil ich nämlich genau wusste das sowas kommen würde... *gähn*


----------



## alöx (12. März 2007)

Wahaha du machst dich ja noch immer auf dem gleichem Weg total lächerlich du Pupsgesicht.


----------



## Aceface (12. März 2007)

evil_rider schrieb:


> wenn du das nächste mal nen post editierst, solltest vorher sichergehn, das ich nicht nen screenshot gemacht habe... weil ich nämlich genau wusste das sowas kommen würde... *gähn*




Geändert von evil_rider (Heute um 13:11 Uhr). <--- ja ne is klar


----------



## Son (12. März 2007)




----------



## alöx (12. März 2007)

Zeig ma her den Screenshot - aber nicht mit Paint machen, ne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (12. März 2007)

Aceface schrieb:


> Geändert von evil_rider (Heute um 13:11 Uhr). <--- ja ne is klar



ja, ich habs wieder so hergwerichtet wie ichs gepostet hatte...


----------



## Aceface (12. März 2007)

evil_rider schrieb:


> ja, ich habs wieder so hergwerichtet wie ichs gepostet hatte...



ja ist mir auch egal wer hier jetzt was nötig hat....wird auch langsam langweilig....


----------



## alöx (12. März 2007)

Hm ist es jetzt schon soweit bei dir das du dich selber hasst? Spiel dir doch nicht immer selbst Streiche Steffi. 

Was ist denn jetzt mit deinem Screenshot?


----------



## Lizard.King (12. März 2007)

äh alöx du bist doch n mod oder wieso machst du nicht dicht, würden andere hier so einen scheiss diskutieren hättest du doch lange zu gemacht...


----------



## alöx (12. März 2007)

Ich lass mir doch nicht das Editieren unterstellen um anderen bloßzustellen. Das hab ich bei der Wurst garnicht nötig da er das ja schon selber macht. Und da er ja einen Screenshot hat würd ich den gern sehen.


----------



## Lizard.King (12. März 2007)

dann lass ihn dir zuschicken.


----------



## alöx (12. März 2007)

Tja Evil ich habs dir ja angeboten dich zu beweisen... ich mach dann wirklich mal zu hier. 

Solltest du mir doch noch beweisen können das ich deinen Beitrag editiert habe dann werd ich mich hier natürlich entschuldigen. 

Aber naja sonst hast dich wieder mal aller Lächerlichkeit preis gegeben.


----------

